# i need smoothie recipes



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm a single mom, in school fullntime, and working almost full time. I was doing good as far as breakfasts and stuff goes for a while, but now I'm exhausted and cant seem to get anything together anymore. Id love some good (protien rich would be great!) Easy smoothie ideas... if I can make a whole blended full and keep it in the fridge for a couple of days, that's even better







thanks!


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I am loving my morning smoothie.

Banana
Berries
A mass amount of spinach
Hemp powder
Hemp milk

I make it every morning and we all love it, kids included.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I recently got an old vitamix with a stainless steel jar and I've greatly increased the greens in my smoothies. Not sure if a regular blender could tear up greens as well as my vitamix. My additions are kale and collards. The rest of the ingredients I always used in my old blender.

Fresh banana (I add it first to give the blender something soft to start with)

Frozen blueberries

Frozen spinach

Frozen mango

RAW honey

Flax seeds--High in protein, fiber, and omega 3s (I grind them fresh in a coffee grinder right before using them)

Chia seeds--High in protein, fiber, and omega 3s (They absorb LOTS of moisture so if you don't drink your smoothie quickly you may need to thin it out a bit)

Almond milk

Fresh kale

Fresh collards

I used to coconut milk or coconut oil and almond butter for increased nutrition, but I was putting on weight so stopped.

In the past I used to add raw egg from my chickens, but I wouldn't let it set with egg in it.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayCrepes*
> 
> Flax seeds--High in protein, fiber, and omega 3s (I grind them fresh in a coffee grinder right before using them)


You don't pre-grind them with your Vitamix, though, right?

Subbing to this thread for more ideas.


----------



## Fruitful4Him (Jun 22, 2002)

I never thought about using chia but that sounds like something I will be trying. Thanks for the ideas


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

The "base" for all my fruit smoothies is one or two nice, ripe banannas, one half to one whole avocado (I recently started buying a ton when they go on sale, letting them get nice and ripe, then cubbing and freezing them to use in the smoothies), yogurt (whatever kind I have, usually plain greek though which is higher in protien) and some type of milk to thin it out (almond, cow, soy). From there I just add whatever I have or that sounds good. This morning it was a peeled, segmented whole orange and raspberries. Often it is blueberries and peaches. I have even added sliced apple (skins removed) when I had extra apple to get rid of. Really, any type of fruit or berry is good in any combination that you think will be tastey.

I used to add protien powder and I sometimes add ground flax seed.


----------



## iammomx4 (Jun 28, 2011)

I bought a vitamix recently so we have gone smoothie crazy in our home! Every morning I make a smoothie with: orange (reind removed), a banana, an apple (cored), big handful of spinach, 5-6 baby carrots, a few ice cubes, a bit of almond milk and a tsp of flax oil. I share it with our 14 month old. My older kids prefer frozen berry smoothies but I always sneak a red cabbage leaf or a couple of grape tomatoes in I bought kale this morning and will try that in a smoothie this afternoon, maybe with mango and banana.


----------



## iammomx4 (Jun 28, 2011)

double post. sorry!


----------



## veggielovr (Mar 13, 2012)

Smoothies have been a part of our household for the last few years. My vitamix never sees the inside of a cupboard because we use it so frequently! Here is what we regularly use around these parts... it changes depending upon what I have in the fridge!

avocado or 1/2 cup soaked raw almonds or hemp hearts or any nut of your choice

2-3 pitted dates (depending upon how sweet you want it) or 1/2 banana... sometimes I leave the sweetener out if there is alot of fruit going in the smoothie -- a pinch of cinnamon will also help to sweeten the smoothie up without adding extra sugars

1-2 handfuls of greens such as kale or spinach (spinach is a much milder green and easier to hide the taste of)

pinch of sea salt

1/2 tsp vanilla

2 cups of water (I add more ingredients for every extra cup of water I add or it becomes too thin-tasting)

From there you can use pretty much anything you like for flavour. Some favorites around here are: pear & ginger; raw cocoa & mint (which is great if you need a bit of a kickstart to your day!); strawberries (about a cup), blueberries & pinches of cardamom/nutmeg/cinnamon.

You really cannot go too wrong with anything! Just experiment and if you don't like your results one day, just plug your nose and remember it is good for you and try again the next. 

I also love a warm cup of raw cocoa for a treat. Start with soaked raw almonds, 3 pitted dates (or more), 1/2 tsp vanilla, pinch of sea salt, 2 tbsp raw cocoa (or more if you like a stronger chocolate taste) and a mix of grated fresh ginger, cinnamon and allspice or nutmeg, and about 1 and a half cups of water. If you have a vitamix, keep it on high until your bevvie has warmed up. It's my favorite!

HAPPY BLENDING!!!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I was hoping some others on this thread would have had a Vitamix.







We got ours just under a month ago and LOVE LOVE LOVE it!







: I'm taking it over to a friend's house tomorrow so she can see it in action. I'm more excited for her to see it than she is to see it, I think. LOL.


----------



## positivemovment (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello mama

I use a Ninja sorry not a Vitamix. Wish I had one though. My recipe is similar to the others:

2 fresh bananas

cup frozen strawberries

2 cup frozen blueberries

cup frozen mango

cup frozen pineapple

1/3 cup ground flax

1/4 cup chia seeds

orange and apple juice to cover

I would use some other things if I was making it for myself like peanut butter, coconut milk, yogurt but this is for the family so it is family friendly 

Also I LOVE making baked oatmeal. Mix (for 1 serving) 1/2c rolled oats with 2T coconut sugar, 2T coconut oil, 3T coconut milk, any fresh or frozen fruit about 1/2-2/3 cups (blueberries, strawberries, a whole banana, raisins, 1/4c organic canned pumpkin, the list can go on and on...) some cinnamon and nutmeg! WOW! This is amazing! Bake it in individual ramekins for about 20 mins and the broil for a min or 2 to add crunchy top! Its pretty amazing! I got this recipe from chocolatecoveredkatie.com. She has so amazing dessert and breakfast ideas!


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> You don't pre-grind them with your Vitamix, though, right?
> Subbing to this thread for more ideas.


I do pre-grind them. With all the other food and liquid in the vitamix I can't be sure they'd be ground. So, for an extra 20 seconds of work to grind them in an electric coffee grinder I just do it and don't have to worry about losing out on the nutrition.

Besides, I grind extra and leave them in the grinder. Then, if my son wants cereal, I can just put some flax on his cereal. If he hears me grinding flax he'll tell me doesn't want it on his cereal. But if it's already ground, he doesn't hear my grinder so doesn't ask me to not put flax on his cereal.


----------



## Laurucha (Apr 11, 2011)

I add almond butter and yogurt for protein. I throw a few strawberries and a banana broken into pieces together in the freezer so they are ready to go.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a vitamix too and I don't pre-grind the flax or chia seeds. We use frozen and fresh fruit, greens, carrots, greek yogurt, kefir, and a splash of juice. I find the flavor that sticks out the most is whatever was frozen. For that reason, I try not to use frozen veggies.


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicole730*
> 
> I have a vitamix too and I don't pre-grind the flax or chia seeds. We use frozen and fresh fruit, greens, carrots, greek yogurt, kefir, and a splash of juice. I find the flavor that sticks out the most is whatever was frozen. For that reason, I try not to use frozen veggies.


I've just started buying Kefir and wasn't putting it in my smoothies when I make them, but will add a bit to thin it out when I'm actually serving the smoothie. I was wondering if having the kefir mixed into the smoothie and then having it sit in the fridge would kill the kehfir organisms?


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow, lots of yummy ideas, thanks guys


----------



## jadebutterfly (Oct 20, 2011)

another cool ingredient to boost up nutrition and calories, protein, healthy fat and cholesterol etc ... is ..... ( i just read this lately from mercola.com) RAW EGG YOLK, this i think would go best with an OJ base, taste a little like vanilla, and actually its the best form of eating eggs you get all the benefits, and they even say that kids who are allergic to eggs can probably eat raw egg yolk, theyre one of the best protein.

I also like adding all these ingredients,( besides from the fruits) all good for a complete breakfast, but not necessarily all in one smoothie :

Oats, Hemp protein, Spirulina (i only like it in oj base), almonds, chia ( you can soak for 2 min in water then put in and flax too, coconut (meat and water together), avocado, i even did chicken liver for iron ( hidden with lots of berries ), and sometimes i add a capsule of probiotics.

TOFU is a great one it sponges it up ... very nutricious and no flavor

And the bases can be YOGURT, COCONUT ( milk or water with the meat), cow or powder milk , OJ , and all those dairy free milks, rice, almond, hemp, soy.

hope yall enjoy them and i would recomend if u want to store for other days it would be better to freeze individual servings instead of a jar in the fridge.  (for better flavor, consistency and nutrition)

they would take like 30 to 60 min to unfreeze


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

My Lo's favorite smoothie:

~1 cup of milk (any kind) or half milk half yogurt/buttermilk

1 banana, fresh or frozen (DS likes fresh)

2 tbls or so wheat germ

1-2 Tbls flax seed

2 heaping spoonfuls peanut or almond butter

This blends really easily in my lender (some recipes are too thick for my cheapy blender to handle). Blend for a good minute or two to break up all the flax seeds. Our fruit/berry smoothie is similar:

~ 1 cup milk, or half and half milk and yogurt

1 banana

wheat germ

flax seeds or oil

1/2 cup berries (we generally use frozen)

Hope this helps!


----------



## MrsGregory (Dec 21, 2011)

We just bought a lovely new blender set, and so here I am, eavesdropping.

I have greek yogurt, berries berries berries, bananas, flax, honey... I am ready to go!


----------



## 3greatkids (Sep 12, 2009)

We use our vitamix to make a variety of delicious smoothies but our faves are

Green smoothie (this fill the blender pretty full):

1 whole cucumber (about 3/4 of one)

3 stalks of organic celery

1 lemon, peeled

1 lime, peeled

1 orange, peeled

1 grapefruit, peeled

2 apples, cored

2 bananas

two big handfuls of Kale or baby spinach

2 scoops vanilla protein powder (optional)

a chunk of ginger

1/3 of a pineapple

1 cup of coconut water (or coconut milk) sometimes I cut out the pineapple and use a coconut water and pineapple juice combo

you can also add cilantro or parsley to it but I find the flavors to be a little too overwhelming

Berry smoothie:

2 cups berries

2 big handfuls spinach

2 tbsp ground flax

2 tbsp Udo's oil (or flax oil)

1 banana

1 cup almond milk (or milk of choice)can add more liquid if you like your smoothie less thick

2 scoops protein powder (strawberry or vanilla usually taste really good)

you can add some yogurt to this recipe too


----------



## chicasmama (Oct 15, 2007)

Subbing


----------



## tonttu (Dec 24, 2010)

At the risk of sounding mediocre , my easiest and quickest smoothie is some silken tofu , blended with fresh or frozen berries and sometimes a tablespoon of wheat germ .

But I will try some of the more elaborate sounding ones on here !


----------



## wiggylyn (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm a mom of two and I go to college as well so I understand what your going through  I started a blog with smoothie recipes and healthy living ideas you can find them here at http://homemomsandhealth.blogspot.com/. These are green smoothies so they have 60% fruit to 40% vegetable so you don't taste the veggies. This is twice as much nutrition as a regular smoothie and my kids just love them  double bonus. I update with recipes regularly so you can subscribe to get them if you'd like 

Green Raspberry smoothie

Frozen Spinach about 1/3 cup

about 5 baby carrots

about 1/3 cup parsley

1/10 of a cucumber

two handfuls of frozen blueberries

one small apple

about 1/2 cup water

agave nectar to taste

These are great but make sure to mix 40-60 so you don't taste the veggies  you can also add non fat greek or regular blueberry yogurt


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

My breakfast every day now is this (amounts approximate):

2 c water
1/4 c almonds
1 scoop protein powder
1/2 c rolled oats
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/8 tsp salt
1 c frozen spinach
3/4 c blueberries
1/2 frozen banana


----------



## kathymuggle (Jul 25, 2012)

This is almost a desert it is so good - so I think I will share. It is almost like a sherbet.

frozen mangoes

coconut milk

small handful of coconut

a bit of honey

I had it at a friend's house and was close to licking the bowl!

if I was trying to add in some protein into the recipe, I might experiment with silken tofu and or ground almonds.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathymuggle*
> 
> This is almost a desert it is so good - so I think I will share. It is almost like a sherbet.
> 
> ...


Sounds good....I want to make this tonight for a treat. Did you use canned coconut milk or the thinner type in a carton (like So Delicious) that is more like milk and a bit less coconutty? I guess either w/b fine but since I have both I thought I would ask. thx


----------



## kathymuggle (Jul 25, 2012)

I have only used the thinner type of coconut milk. Good luck


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathymuggle*
> 
> I have only used the thinner type of coconut milk. Good luck


Thanks.

I ended up using plain coconut milk yogurt because I had some that was close to expiring. I also added a dash of vanilla. My husband and I liked it but the kids did not. Which is fine. One of the nice things about the Vitamix is that it is easy to make more than one batch quickly and easily. The kids decided on...strawberry, mango, dark cherry and coconut milk 'ice cream-like' smoothies for desert.


----------



## PrimordialMind (May 4, 2013)

Here are some yummy smoothie recipes:
http://www.incrediblesmoothies.com/recipes/chocolate-peanut-butter-green-smoothie-recipe-with-hazelnut-milk/

I love that one because it has all the health benefits of spinach without the taste--its masked by the peanut butter and cacao.

This one is also great for a similar reason: http://www.incrediblesmoothies.com/recipes/passion-fruit-mango-green-smoothie-recipe-with-vanilla/

Its more tropical fruity rather than desserty.

And if you're a pear lover like myself then you'll enjoy these:
http://www.incrediblesmoothies.com/recipes/pear-smoothie-recipes-and-nutrition/


----------

